# Tell me do you like these curtains?



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

I have been searching for new  summer curtains for my livinroom which has double aspect windows.., and for the first time, ready made.  .. I was initially going to get a neutral or cream, and then I realised that my last summer curtains were plain cream/neutral , and the winter ones I have up now are heavyweight  cream and red... so instead I looked at this pale grey patterned... lightweight...

My  3 walls in the livingroom, are white..above the  dado rail  and  the palest of lemon underneath. My fourth wall  is a feature wall and  is wallpapered with Red wallpaper.. , my sofas are burgundy.. my sideboard is pale  grey , and my carpet is beige... with beige and red rugs... 

I've spent ages looking at various curtains, and their reviews... and have put a few in the virtual basket, but then I came across these grey... and I like them but I;m not sure about the colour  grey... whaddya think ?

https://www.dunelm.com/product/havisham-grey-eyelet-curtains-1000194491


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh I've just found another I like ...but these have no real reviews so it's hard to know if they're any good...

https://www.dunelm.com/product/riverside-grasses-natural-eyelet-curtains-1000195133


----------



## Devi (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I've just found another I like ...but these have no real reviews so it's hard to know if they're any good...
> 
> https://www.dunelm.com/product/riverside-grasses-natural-eyelet-curtains-1000195133


I like the second ones best, although it's hard to say without seeing the room how they'll go.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)

The beigy grass-pattern is nicer I think, than the gray.
Hard to tell unless in the room.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2022)

I like the OP gray better for summer.


----------



## Lee (Mar 6, 2022)

Grey is the "in" colour now according to the designers. Good to know if you care about that stuff.

Go with what you like Holly. I will say though that grey pattern with a light off grey background wall and white woodwork looks smashing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Gray. Your sideboard is gray *and* there is some beige in the curtains as well to go with your rugs and carpet.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks folks.. I like them both.. and grey has been in for a long time here.. and apart from the sideboard I've avoided grey because everyone else has it .. but I kinda like these grey curtains much to my surprise.. .. and I do like the rush grass pattern too.. so it's a difficult decision.. but I think I'm leaning towards the grey..


----------



## terry123 (Mar 6, 2022)

Like the first one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2022)

I just saw them for a split second, from what I saw I liked the second ones the best.  I couldn't stay on site without Accepting All Cookies demand, I rarely respond to such pushy mandates.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

While I like the gray, the pattern is a little too busy for my taste.  I do like the color, just not crazy about the pattern.  
My choice would be the grass pattern.   The site states "easy returns".  Any chance of buying both and returning the one that does not work for you?


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 6, 2022)

I think these are what you need.

https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/73...peg?odnWidth=1000&odnHeight=1000&odnBg=ffffff


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just saw them for a split second, from what I saw I liked the second ones the best.  I couldn't stay on site without Accepting All Cookies demand, I rarely respond to such pushy mandates.


that's a surprise, we don't get them on that site here...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> While I like the gray, the pattern is a little too busy for my taste.  I do like the color, just not crazy about the pattern.
> My choice would be the grass pattern.   The site states "easy returns".  Any chance of buying both and returning the one that does not work for you?


yes I certainly could do that, and that's a good idea. I have deliberately chosen this Store because we have a branch  in most of our towns, whereas somewhere like Wayfair who have some pretty curtains on their website , are only online and not easy to return items.

These curtains are for delivery only and not available instore, however I'm sure I could return them to the store if I need to...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I think these are what you need.
> 
> https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/73...peg?odnWidth=1000&odnHeight=1000&odnBg=ffffff


thanks GG..I'll get those next time I need something for the kitchen.... NOT!!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 6, 2022)

@hollydolly  with what you described your room to be, I would go with the 2nd set of curtains. Both are nice, but in my opinion the 2nd one would fit better with the room you described.


----------



## Jules (Mar 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just saw them for a split second, from what I saw I liked the second ones the best.  I couldn't stay on site without Accepting All Cookies demand, I rarely respond to such pushy mandates.


Same for me, except I can’t even get a glimpse.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2022)

I like them both .. don't think you'd go wrong with either of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

For those who can't get to see the pictures online.. here they are.. the first..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

..and the second...





bear in mind in the above picture the furniture is dark , but in mine the furniture is light coloured, my walls are white (apart from one)  and my carpet is beige...


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just saw them for a split second, from what I saw I liked the second ones the best.  I couldn't stay on site without Accepting All Cookies demand, I rarely respond to such pushy mandates.


Same here.

Thx HD...I prefer the first ones.
The first are a little more playful. More light and airy.
The 2nd, more formal.  Dark.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 6, 2022)

I like the 2nd one better but they're both nice. What are double aspect windows? I googled it and it just took me to double _hung _windows which I don't know what is either.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I certainly could do that, and that's a good idea. I have deliberately chosen this Store because we have a branch  in most of our towns, whereas somewhere like Wayfair who have some pretty curtains on their website , are only online and not easy to return items.
> 
> These curtains are for delivery only and not available instore, however I'm sure I could return them to the store if I need to...


I have returned items to Wayfair.  They have emailed me a prepaid UPS return label.  Then I can select a UPS pickup, or take it to a UPS store or drop-off point.  Here in NY most of the chain drugstores and office supply stores are drop-off points.  So it's pretty convenient.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> I have returned items to Wayfair.  They have emailed me a prepaid UPS return label.  Then I can select a UPS pickup, or take it to a UPS store or drop-off point.  Here in NY most of the chain drugstores and office supply stores are drop-off points.  So it's pretty convenient.


yes but I don't want the hassle of returning things by mail, Id rather just take them to the store.That way I know they've got them the same day and I can get my exchange or refund immediately


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Same here.
> 
> Thx HD...I prefer the first ones.
> The first are a little more playful. More light and airy.
> The 2nd, more formal.  Dark.


yes that's why I'm thinking the grey because they're for summer curtains.. I already have thickly lined black out curtains for winter in cream and red...


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> Same for me, except I can’t even get a glimpse.



Me too...pushing for cookies and whatever turns me off


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I like the 2nd one better but they're both nice. What are double aspect windows? I googled it and it just took me to double _hung _windows which I don't know what is either.


windows either end of the room....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and the second...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Holly, nice to see them so large.  The first on is really nice too, like you say if your furniture is light it may be a lot better.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> windows either end of the room....


Beautiful; I love window seats, have never had a place with one.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 6, 2022)

Definitely the second, Riverside Grasses... with a red wall and burgundy furniture the first one is to wispy, light colored/pastel. It will be totally overwhelmed and disappear or look really washed out with red and burgundy near it. The second one has enough color and presence/boldness to hold its own in the room.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

I like the first ones, but the second looks pretty too.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Homeschoolie said:


> Definitely the second, Riverside Grasses... with a red wall and burgundy furniture the first one is to wispy, light colored/pastel. It will be totally overwhelmed and disappear or look really washed out with red and burgundy near it. The second one has enough color and presence/boldness to hold its own in the room.


yep except the walls are white.. the one wall that's red is not near the windows.. and my carpet is a light beige.. as well as the sideboard is grey... only the sofas are burgundy ... thanks for your input tho' it's all making me think carefully....I don't usually buy ready made curtains but this year I can't afford made to measure.. at £400-£500


----------



## Trish (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't think you would go wrong with either.  Have you thought of getting the grey ones which are lighter and more summery and buying the cushions too?   The grey cushion would echo the curtains and the beige-gold would bring in the colour of the carpet and rugs.  I particularly like the cushion with the birds (pheasants?).  You might want to add a red cushion too, a pop of colour to tie in with the red wall?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Trish said:


> I don't think you would go wrong with either.  Have you thought of getting the grey ones which are lighter and more summery and buying the cushions too?   The grey cushion would echo the curtains and the beige-gold would bring in the colour of the carpet and rugs.  I particularly like the cushion with the birds (pheasants?).  You might want to add a red cushion too, a pop of colour to tie in with the red wall?


yes I like the pheasants too.. currently as I have the burgundy sofas, I have pink and grey cushions as well as one yellow/gold...they're my summer colours, I've literally just in the last few days taken off all the red winter cushion covers..


----------



## Trish (Mar 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I like the pheasants too.. currently as I have the burgundy sofas, I have pink and grey cushions as well as one yellow/gold...they're my summer colours, I've literally just in the last few days taken off all the red winter cushion covers..


Ahh yes!  I had forgotten the burgundy sofas.    It sounds as though both would be nice but I get the feeling you have a preference for the grey?  They look fresh and summery.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Trish said:


> Ahh yes!  I had forgotten the burgundy sofas.   It sounds as though both would be nice but I get the feeling you have a preference for the grey? They look fresh and summery.


I do love the second set.. but I feel they look more autumn /winter colours , and quite similar to the shade I have up now..and as I'm looking for summer curtains I think I will probably go with the grey. However, I am going to order both sets and see how they look in real life... , so thank you to everyone whose helped..


----------



## Jules (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks for showing both pairs.  I’ll vote for the grey since the intent is to lighten everything up for the summer.

I’ve never thought of changing my curtains for the seasons.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey @hollydolly , here is the solution. Purchase both curtains and set aside the 2nd one until Autumn then you are set all year around.


----------

